# Heavy 10 Work



## Paul in OKC (Feb 27, 2016)

Thought I would start a new thread with pics of progress. Spindle is worn on the bearing journals. Bull gear is missing the back gear pin and the hole is wollered out. Had some spacers under the caps. All cap bolts were loose. The rear separator was as you see it when I took off the cap. Also a pic of the tool I made to help get the chuck off.



	

		
			
		

		
	
tool by phdesigns1, on Flickr



	

		
			
		

		
	
head stock 1 by phdesigns1, on Flickr



	

		
			
		

		
	
rear of spindle by phdesigns1, on Flickr
phdesigns1, on Flickr



	

		
			
		

		
	
spindle parts by phdesigns1, on Flickr



	

		
			
		

		
	
spindle parts 2 by phdesigns1, on Flickr


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 27, 2016)

YAY! You got the chuck off.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 27, 2016)

Indeed! The bar on the clamp went to the floor, and I had a 1" heavy wall square tube bending as I pulled on the chuck. Had my son come out and tap with a metal dead blow hammer and it popped loose.  Looks like I will make a bushing for the large idler gear. Teeth ate good, but it is sloppy on the shaft. Probably won't pull the change gears apart, or the carriage any farther than to replace the felts at this point. Will focus on the spindle and such. Glad I got the felt/wicks kit for it.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 27, 2016)

Measured the wear, about .015 deep on the chuck end. Only .003 max on the other. Bearings look good, though.


----------



## dlane (Feb 27, 2016)

Use them right.



Paul in OKC said:


> Glad I got the felt/wicks kit for it.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 29, 2016)

Well, dropped off the spindle at a crankshaft/camshaft shop today. They will build up and grind to size the large journal. The rest I will polish. Said it would be about $100/125. Hope to get to some clean up and the felts while waiting!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Mar 9, 2016)

Still waiting on a call from the repair shop for my spindle. Have decided to tear into the lathe a bit more due to the grit in the greasy gunk on gears, etc. this is NOT my thing. I don't normally have the patience for this stuff, I just want to run the machine, but............figure I got it, so might as well give it a going over. Will get a couple of pics up. For now I have removed the banjo and tumbler, cross slide screw. Took some things to the shop today and cleaned them. Will take this basket and work on these parts. Then will go for the gear box and apron! Need to find a plunger for the back gear and repair the hole where it fits in the gear.


----------



## dlane (Mar 11, 2016)

In case you didn't know, your going to want to raise the brass capalary oil tubes in the head stock to just under the thickness of the spindle bearings , helps keep the bearings located in place and expander where it needs to be
Be carful installing spindle not to push them down again.


----------



## Andre (Mar 11, 2016)

I was mistaken (removed)


----------



## Paul in OKC (Mar 12, 2016)

dlane said:


> In case you didn't know, your going to want to raise the brass capalary oil tubes in the head stock to just under the thickness of the spindle bearings , helps keep the bearings located in place and expander where it needs to be
> Be carful installing spindle not to push them down again.


Yep, will do! Got the spindle back yesterday. The large journal is so nice and new looking! Set it in place to check fit, and with no shims, the spindle locks up when tightening the cap screws, so should be in good shape there. Also took the top of the carriage off. What a mess. Making me wish that having the bed ways ground wasn't such a big deal, now that I am this far. One thing is that at least the wear on the ways is fairly even the full length of travel, so once cleaned up should be decent.



	

		
			
		

		
	
spindle check by phdesigns1, on Flickr
carriage



	

		
			
		

		
	
carriage by phdesigns1, on Flickr


----------



## Paul in OKC (Mar 15, 2016)

To machine, or not. Thinking about at least machining off the ridges. This is the underside of the carriage. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
carriage way 1 by phdesigns1, on Flickr




	

		
			
		

		
	
carriage way 2 by phdesigns1, on Flickr


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Mar 16, 2016)

I'd clean it, adjust it as best as you can and then see how it works. Worn evenly is no where near as much of a problem as worn unevenly and even that isn't necessarily a big problem. My lathe, like most, is more worn at the headstock end and also on the crank end of the cross slide. So I've adjusted it to be a nice sliding fit on the worn areas and put up with the tighter feeling on the less worn bits, which I tend not to use much.

The trouble with milling off the ridges is that then you'll have to either add turcite back to get the geometry right or mill off other bits of the carriage so that the V-way sits properly. Not trivial.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Mar 16, 2016)

I agree, Matt. It is worn pretty evenly between the head stock and where the tail stock sits at the end of the bed. My intent is not to remove any more than the ridges, as I figure it is already riding on the worn area anyway. Will give a bit more thought to it as I go before reassembling. The ways have about the same ridge on them.
I removed a couple of grease zerks off the carriage. Guess the previous owner thought grease best there? It was packed underneath a bit.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Mar 22, 2016)

Man, it is getting harder to stay encouraged with this project as I go deeper in to it. Got the apron and change gear box off and pretty cleaned up. The gear box is worn out. Shafts are 'wallering' in the housing, idler gears are worn oversize. started taking the change gear box apart. Will look at remaking shafts, if possible, and or bushing the gears. Fortunately the lead screw is in good shape, even though the half nuts are shot. Fortunately found some one with an extra set of those and they are on their way here, but..............


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Mar 22, 2016)

keep at it Paul, you'll get there eventually! I'm going through something similar with my lathe. i just want to use it, but i keep finding stuff i needed to fix first!


----------



## Steve Shannon (Mar 22, 2016)

The phrase "it's always darkest before the dawn" comes to mind, Paul. Sometimes you just got to take a day off and do other things. I'm working on a Jet lathe, nowhere as historically satisfying as your South Bend will be, but other unfinished projects are demanding my attention and rightly so. I draw inspiration from you and the others on this forum who take what looks like a paperweight and find the jewel inside. So, for my selfish sake and others like me, don't give up. Ask for help, too. 


 Steve Shannon


----------



## Paul in OKC (Mar 22, 2016)

Fortunately I do have a life outside of this machine . Keeps me working on it intermittently and not trying to have a time frame. Trying to take a few pics so I can remember how to put it back together when I get there! Getting parts scattered over every available work bench.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 22, 2016)

You seem to have passed the "Point of no return" on the rehab. Steve said it above better than I could. I'm trying to just enjoy working on my projects when I can. Not that I've ever been a paragon of patience, but at 65 my body is starting to control what my mind has never been very good at, slowing down. It should be a beauty when your done, hang in there. Mike


----------



## aametalmaster (Mar 22, 2016)

What year is this beast?...Bob


----------



## Paul in OKC (Mar 22, 2016)

1953, I believe if I read the numbers correctly. It is 5869RKL11. Catalog CL187Z


aametalmaster said:


> What year is this beast?...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks. Just wondering...Bob


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 22, 2016)

Just a thought, but if the gear box is that worn out then maybe try and find another complete one and just replace it.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Mar 22, 2016)

I'll be keeping an eye put for one, but funds are a bit limited for that expense at the moment, so....... So we will see!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 23, 2016)

Paul in OKC said:


> I'll be keeping an eye put for one, but funds are a bit limited for that expense at the moment, so....... So we will see!


I think I saw a couple on ebay?


----------



## Paul in OKC (Mar 26, 2016)

Ok, working on taking the change gear box apart and need to remove this shaft. Have the pin out. Though about drilling and tapping the end and making a puller, unless some one knows.........  Lots of wear. The small shaft looks like there is a bushing already there, so should be an easy fix. Watching ebay for gear boxes, one just closed at $200. At present I am long on time and short on funds, so looks like I will be taking care of this one.



	

		
			
		

		
	
end shaft by phdesigns1, on Flickr


----------



## Paul in OKC (Mar 28, 2016)

Ok, got the whole gearbox apart! Now to decide how I want to go about repairs. Housing bores are about .01-.015 over, shafts on the wear areas are about .01 under.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 28, 2016)

Paul in OKC said:


> Ok, got the whole gearbox apart! Now to decide how I want to go about repairs. Housing bores are about .01-.015 over, shafts on the wear areas are about .01 under.


Sounds like time for bushings and new shafts, it will make it like new!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Mar 30, 2016)

Nice thing about tearing the whole gear box down is cleaning out all the oil passages an seeing how they work. Now to get started with how I am going to go about the repairs.


----------



## Paul in OKC (May 30, 2016)

OK, been a while but got back on some work on the lathe! Made new shafts for the gear box. Got the lathe work done at the shop this weekend while no one was there! Will do the mill work at home on the bridgeport. Here's some pics of the old and new and machining.
All three.



	

		
			
		

		
	
three new shafts by phdesigns1, on Flickr
turning from bar stock. Using 4140HT.



	

		
			
		

		
	
turning 2 by phdesigns1, on Flickr
More turning



	

		
			
		

		
	
turning 2 by phdesigns1, on Flickr
Threaded end on one of the shafts.



	

		
			
		

		
	
threaded by phdesigns1, on Flickr


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 30, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 3, 2016)

Back at it. housing on the mill



	

		
			
		

		
	
mill by phdesigns1, on Flickr
new shafts



	

		
			
		

		
	
shafts by phdesigns1, on Flickr
housing



	

		
			
		

		
	
gear box 3 by phdesigns1, on Flickr


----------

